

BOS-SFO Trip Study: The Complexity of Airfare Search (2010) - auvi
http://www.itasoftware.com/technology/bos-sfo.html

======
auvi
From the page:

 _The problem of finding and pricing flights in response to a user 's search
request may not seem particularly difficult. However, any serious attempt to
find the best solutions to a user's search unveils the true complexity of the
problem, which is staggering. First, we'll give a simplified, but hopefully
intuitive, back-of-the-envelope explanation and then we'll look at a specific
example with some real numbers from an actual query that our QPX search engine
performed._

